# Doinker's NEW Platinum Hi-Mod Estremo stabilizer system!!



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

This stabilizer system will be shipping late July 2011!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Looks awesome Erick! :thumb:

Doink on my friend!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks awesome. The Estremos on that orange bow looks like it could shoot itself. Gorgeous


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

asa1485 said:


> Looks awesome. The Estremos on that orange bow looks like it could shoot itself. Gorgeous


I have lots of other goodies on there as well


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

I see you do.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Robin Hall said:


> I have lots of other goodies on there as well


I would say so!!! Very nice looking and with that kind of deflection....they should be a hit with the Olympians and Compound folks!!! Nice job Erick!!


----------



## sues (Apr 25, 2007)

I have made some room in my cupboard for these dam fine looking stabilizers


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

LOL............was thinking of doing the same thing


----------

